# Protection work with Kahn



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

A video of some protection work with my dog Kahn:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOzkdmg9pFs


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Looks good Art.. It's weird seeing you without a GSD.. takes some getting used to. LOL


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Enjoyed watching you and Peter work Kahn this past weekend. Of course he is not a gsd, but i like him!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Weird for you and me both Lynn. 

Thanks Cheryl. I like him too; even if he is a Malinois.


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you Wolfmanusf.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Skip to 7:20 for the long bites. He sure is fast!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He is very clear headed! And he outed so nice 
Peter's catches are very smooth, I loved the way he worked Kahn.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice work Art....I want to come to his seminar next year when my boy will be about 16 months.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

You two should do very well together on the trial field...


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

It would be great to have you out next time Cliff.

Thank you everyone for your kind remarks.


----------

